# Bobcat 440B skidsteer



## lilsteve08

I recently purchased a Bobcat 440B which I believe to be a 1993 with approximately 600 hours on it, the cons are the skinny tires and 36" pin on bucket. I would like to possibly mount a quick attach plate and use a larger bucket for snow, mulch, leaves. The bobcat dealer in my area says I need to look aftermarket. Not much success for a 440B. My questions to all plowsite members are where to go for a pre made plate? what size for the largest bucket for light materials? Anyone have any pics of their 440B 's. I am located in Wayne, NJ 07470, Thank you in advance.


----------



## WIPensFan

Lilsteve08, can I ask why you purchased this particular machine? You won't be able to put much more than maybe a 48" bucket on it. Not judging your purchase, just curious as to what you want to accomplish with it? Also what did you pay for it? Try Google and maybe you can find the parts you want.

Welcome to plowsite.


----------



## lilsteve08

WIPensFan;1026589 said:


> Lilsteve08, can I ask why you purchased this particular machine? You won't be able to put much more than maybe a 48" bucket on it. Not judging your purchase, just curious as to what you want to accomplish with it? Also what did you pay for it? Try Google and maybe you can find the parts you want.
> 
> Welcome to plowsite.


It fit my budget and my dual axle landscape trailer 6.5' x 12' didn't want to buy another trailer and find a place to park it. I just want to be able to cleanup some loading dock doors and tight condo drives (5) only maybe stack snow, spread mulch, aid in leaf cleanup with my leaf plow etc. Small jobs. I used to work for a rental company and we ran 463 and 753 bobcats. 48 inch would be ok the larger the better for snow and the 36inch is good for sidewalks and small drives. As with any used skid you never know what you are getting, this one was reasonably priced. I might have my welder fab up a quick attach system and maybe run a larger bucket. Thank you for your quick reply to my first thread ever....


----------



## WIPensFan

Sounds good. Should come in handy for ya. You'll think of a million things to do with it.


----------



## hitachiman 200

The 440B originally came out in 1986, in 1993 the 443 model replaced the 440B. The bobtach was an option on these models and to my knowledge is no longer available. With an operating capacity of only 600# the added weight of the bobtach, about 140# takes a pretty big chunk out of what the machine can lift. Add in the weight of a larger bucket and you may want to seriously consider sticking with a pin on. Yes I know... pins are a pain in the a-- but you will get more work done in the long run. For what little you would be using it for my recommendation would be to use the smaller bucket to clear and pile snow. and for the summer/ fall months you could use a light duty 48" for leaves and such I used to add a peice of 4"x 2" channel to the top edge of the buckets to an increase the carry capacity on all my buckets. This also prevents spill over from contaiminating the bucket pins. Once you've made a bundle with this one you can upgrade to 3000# machine with power bobtach, heat and air and some rockin tunes.


----------



## lilsteve08

hitachiman 200;1026801 said:


> The 440B originally came out in 1986, in 1993 the 443 model replaced the 440B. The bobtach was an option on these models and to my knowledge is no longer available. With an operating capacity of only 600# the added weight of the bobtach, about 140# takes a pretty big chunk out of what the machine can lift. Add in the weight of a larger bucket and you may want to seriously consider sticking with a pin on. Yes I know... pins are a pain in the a-- but you will get more work done in the long run. For what little you would be using it for my recommendation would be to use the smaller bucket to clear and pile snow. and for the summer/ fall months you could use a light duty 48" for leaves and such I used to add a peice of 4"x 2" channel to the top edge of the buckets to an increase the carry capacity on all my buckets. This also prevents spill over from contaiminating the bucket pins. Once you've made a bundle with this one you can upgrade to 3000# machine with power bobtach, heat and air and some rockin tunes.


Thank you for the info. Do you know where I could get a 48" pin on bucket? Ever see the new show American Pickers on the history channel? I might have to ask them to find me one.


----------



## ajslands

Well if your handy with the the arc welder then you could fab one up,


----------



## WIPensFan

Maybe they will sell this bucket? http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-us/machine/1126627


----------



## hitachiman 200

lilsteve08;1027425 said:


> Thank you for the info. Do you know where I could get a 48" pin on bucket? Ever see the new show American Pickers on the history channel? I might have to ask them to find me one.


Your local bobcat dealer can probably sell you one for about the same cost as fabricating one yourself. I can buy a new 60"bucket here for about $900C. A T1 cutting edge is around $300C and is about an 8 hour job to replace so needless to say I'd rather push the levers for 8 hours and buy a new one and make more money than replace it myself.


----------



## lilsteve08

Anyone else use a Bobcat 440b for snow removal? They work quite well for snow, ice etc. I didn't get to one of my lots in time and used the 440b to scrape the lot down. Does anyone know of anyone selling attachment for a 440b? I bought forks for it, just haven't had time to get my welder to rig them up. Also the october storm my truck trans gave me a problem so I hopped in the bobcat and wedged the a frame of an 8 foor meyers plow blade in the top lip of the bucket and finished the lot like the added weight of the blade made no difference


----------

